# Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?



## ATi-Maniac93 (17. Juni 2009)

*Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

Mich interessiert ob Heatpipes kaputt gehen können. 
Denn in Heatpipes ist ja eine Flüssigkeit wird die nicht Irgendwann Gasförmig oder so? 
Wenn nicht dann müssten heatpipes ja ewig funktionieren?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

Ewig ist nichts, aber eine Heatpipe, die dicht bleibt überlebt dich.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

OK danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Athlon1000TB (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

Solange du dein Kühler nicht ausm 10ten Stock wirfst, dürfte nix passieren.
Die Flüssigkeit wird an dem Hitzepunkt(z.B. CPU, GPU ...) gasförmig. Das Gas fließt zu den Kühlrippen und kondensiert an der Außenwand der Heatpipe. Durch die Kapillarwirkung fließt die Flüssigkeit zurück zum "Hitzepunkt". Heatpipes arbeiten deshalb so effektive, da viel Energie benötigt wird um die Flüssigkeit zu verdampfen.
Beispiel: Um Wasser um ein Grad Celsius zu erwärmen,benötigt man 4.19 kJ. Um es bei 100 Grad Celsius zu verdampfen benötigt man 2256 kJ. Also benötigt man 419kJ um Wasser um 100 Grad Celsius zu erwärmen, aber 2256kJ um es zu verdampfen. Angaben beziehen sich auf ein Kilogramm Wasser. kJ ist eine Energieeinheit.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

Danke für die genaue erklärung ist es aber nicht auch so das in einer heatpipe unterdruck herscht und somit die verwandlung in den gasförmigen zustand schneller geht?


----------



## NCphalon (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

das weiß ich jetz so auchnet, aber ich glaub eher dass die flüssigkeit, die dadrinn is, en niedrigen siedepunkt hat (ich meine mal was von 32°C gehört zu haben)


----------



## Animaniac (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

Interessante Frage, herrscht im Innern einer Heatpipe Unterdruck?

Wenn dem so wäre, müsste dadurch die nötige Verdampfungsenergie geringer sein als bei athmopherischem Druck von ca. 1,013bar. Bzw. der Sidepunkt verschiebt sich weiter nach unten, was daurchaus denkbar wäre, da eine CPU normalerweise zwischen 30 - 50 °C arbeitet und mir keine Flüssigkeit bekannt ist, die dort ihren Sidepunkt hat. Es sei denn man setzt das System unter Unterdruck.
Oder aber man nimmt ein Gas und setzt es unter Druck in die Heatpipe, so kann man das Gas verflüssigen und so mehr oder weniger den Sidepunkt einstellen, je nach Druck.
Hätt ich mal in Thermodynamik besser aufgepasst... 

Aber solange die Heatpipe nicht mechanisch beschädigt ist wird sie wohl "ewig" halten. Ewigkeit entsteht im Auge des Betrachters, für den Mensch eine Ewigkeit, für das Universum ein Wimpernschlag


----------



## Axim (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

Also Die Flüssigkeit dadrin soll durch Gravitation zurück zu CPU fliessen? da seh ich n Problem:
1. sind die meisten PCs aufrecht stehend, also ist die CPU nicht unten sondern auf der Seite
2. gibt es ja auch so ganz komische Heatpipe-formen, wie zB beim Xigmatek HDT-D1284 (den es übrigens atm bei digitec.ch für 19.- CHF gibt, das sind etwa 13 €, hab mir 3 bestellt  )


----------



## Athlon1000TB (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

Interesante Theorie mit dem Unterdruck. Kann ich Animaniac nur Recht geben. 
@Axim
Die Gravitation spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle. Wenn man ein Kühler theoretisch auf dem Kopf betreibt, ist der Wirkungsgrad zwar geringer, aber der Kühler funktioniert trotzdem, da die Flüssigkeit durch die Kapillarwirkung zurück zur CPU fließt. Die Gravitation kann diesen Vorgang unterstützen.


----------



## _hellgate_ (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

also aht man bessere temps wenn der dpu kühlersenkrecht ist?


----------



## rabit (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

Nein es gibt speziele Heatpipes für senkrechten und wieder andere für seitlichen Einsatz.
Schaut mal hier!


----------



## riedochs (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*



rabit schrieb:


> Nein es gibt speziele Heatpipes für senkrechten und wieder andere für seitlichen Einsatz.
> Schaut mal hier!



Gute Info. Leider werden die meisten Hersteller einem nocht verraten welche sie verbaut haben.


----------



## Animaniac (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

Die Infos sind nicht schlecht. Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Heatpipes in unseren PC Systemen mit dieser feinmaschigen Gitterstruktur an den Innenwänden ausgestattet ist, da ja nahezu jeder Kühler waagerecht auf dem MB sitzt.
90% destilliertes Wasser + 10% Zusätze würde ja dann bedeuten, dass in der Heatpipe tatsächlich ein Unterdruck herrscht. Ansonsten wäre die Sidetemperatur ja bei ca. 100°C und damit weit außerhalb des Betriebsbereichs einer CPU.
Meine CPU läuft im Idle bei knapp 33°C also 3°C über der Sidetemperatur. Nicht schlecht, wenn man bedenkt, das die gesamte Energie bei effektiv dT=3K umgesetzt wird. Hätt ich nicht gedacht.
Allerdings verbraucht die CPU im Idle auch nur knapp 5W


----------



## christkies (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

also mir sind schonmal Heatpipes kaputtgegangen. An meinem SonicTower hatte ich diese etwas gebogen, um einen Lüfter zw. die Türme zu setzen.

Durch ofteres ein-ausbauen wurde dieser Vorgang einige Male wiederholt.

Dann auf einer längeren Autobahnfahrt (Rechner mitgenommen) haben Vibrationen dem SonicTower den Rest gegeben. Eine Heatpipe hatte nen Leck.

Also vor mechanischen Auswirkungen sind die Teile nicht sicher


----------



## PrimeCool3r (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

Es gab auch mal eine Artikel dazu in der PCGH.. "Heatpipe Aufgesägt" oder so.. wenn ich ihn finde, Poste ich das mal


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*



christkies schrieb:


> also mir sind schonmal Heatpipes kaputtgegangen. An meinem SonicTower hatte ich diese etwas gebogen, um einen Lüfter zw. die Türme zu setzen.
> 
> Durch ofteres ein-ausbauen wurde dieser Vorgang einige Male wiederholt.
> 
> ...


mutwillig bekommt man alles kaputt


----------



## christkies (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Können Heatpipes kaputt gehen?*

Hat ja trotzdem 3,5 Jahre seinen Dienst verrichtet 

Und als mutwilliges kaputtmachen möchte ich mein Vorgehen mal nicht bezeichnen!


----------

